# EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect.?



## gInvestor (21 Nov 2009)

Guys, trying to get an answer to a question. 

If an EU citizen enters ireland, does one have to have worked in ireland to claim social welfare / jobseekers allowance ? Would there be an entitlement if the person's husband/wife worked in ireland ?


----------



## ajapale (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

Unhelpful post moved to LOS: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126510


----------



## WaterSprite (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

There's a SW booklet on this page which explains things.  I didn't read all of it but I don't think you need PRSI contributions to claim for e.g. Jobseekers' Allowance (but do for Jobseekers' Benefit).  I don't believe you can claim against a spouse's PRSI contributions.


----------



## dontaskme (24 Nov 2009)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

If they were entitled to unemployment benefit in their own country (equivalent to jobseekers benefit in Ireland) they can transfer it to another European country for up to 3 months.   Same way, Irish people can transfer jb abroad.  But there is no real obligation to pay unemployment assistance to someone who just moves here. But if they are dependent on someone on the dole they might be registered as dependent. And if they are married or have Irish kids then it probably gets more complicated - best thing to check the Social Welfare website ... if it's not on strike today


----------



## Questionable (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

I can't finad an answer to this.

Were talking about Jobseekers Benefit not Allowance here.

What is stopping another EU citizen moving here voluntarily and making a claim for JB, can SW stop them from claiming JB if they satisfy all the criteria albeit being an EU national.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

As mentioned earlier, an EU national can transfer their Benefit entitlement from another EU country to here for a limited period. If they have no PRSI contributions paid in Ireland, they can't qualify for "Irish" JB.

The person can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance if it's more favourable, however that is means-tested and subject to Habitual Residence Condition.

Here's some information from the JB Operational Guidelines found on the SW website.

*(c) Transfer of Benefit - Article 69*

_Under this Article a person who has been in receipt of JB in one of the European countries for at least 4 weeks, may transfer this benefit to one of the other European countries for a maximum of 13 weeks,(78 days) provided the person is seeking employment in that country. The person registers as unemployed in the country to which s/he travels, and the local social services office pays the benefit, subsequently recouping it from the home country._
*(d) Outgoing cases from Ireland*

_A person in receipt of Irish JB may transfer the JB claim to one of the European countries for up to 13 weeks (78 days). The form E303 must be completed by the local office with details of rates of payment etc. The claimant takes this form to the social services office of the country to which they are travelling._
_EU Records section should be contacted for further details of the procedures to be followed in such cases. _
*(e) Incoming cases from another European country*

_Nationals of other European countries may transfer their Benefit into Ireland. The rate payable to such persons is the rate that they are entitled to in their home country converted into EURO. These claimants should provide a copy of the form E303 from their home country and this form should be sent to EU Records section for conversion/translation (where necessary). _


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2010)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*

In order to claim Irish JB, you must have worked in this country immediatley prior to making the claim; the only option is the Article 69 one and this must be arranged in advance with the wuthorities in the country that you are leaving. Effectively, this payment is at the rate of the benefit of that country which may not be a s generous as Ireland's.


----------



## dontaskme (8 Jan 2010)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*



Welfarite said:


> Effectively, this payment is at the rate of the benefit of that country which may not be a s generous as Ireland's.


 
The benefit payment is higher than the assistance payment in some European countries because it is based on previous salary so it might be higher than Ireland's JB.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2010)

*Re: EU citizen enters ireland, does he have to have worked in ireland to claim SW ect*



dontaskme said:


> The benefit payment is higher than the assistance payment in some European countries because it is based on previous salary so it might be higher than Ireland's JB.


 ... or it might be lower, say, in Poland!


----------



## groland (12 Aug 2010)

Hi, how long do you have to work in the country  before claiming?
Also, where can I get more information about that?
Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2010)

Check the Keypost guide at top of this forum for qualifying conditions for JB


----------

